# Happy Holidays



## copperleaf (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm just sittin around enjoying the start of my holidays and I thought it would be nice to say something, so here I go.
I wish all of my fellow aquarists and their families a very safe, happy holidays and a prosperous and algae free new year. Cheers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am finally on holidays myself!!!

Have a great one you guys!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy Holidays to all GTAA members .

To add to copperleafs' well wishes, a parasite free new year as well...LMAO!!!


----------

